# Harvey Korman



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so sad when we lose someone that has made us laugh









Rest In Peace And Thanks For The Memories


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....I just loved him on The Carol Burnett Show!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

The most appropriate tribute I can think of is the closing song from The Carol Burnett Show, where Harvey provided so many laughs.

I'm so glad we had this time together 
Just to have a laugh and sing a song 
Seems we just got started and before you know it 
Comes the time we have to say, 'So long.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

A very funny man, indeed. And after all the Sunday evenings together, he seems like an old friend.

Thanks for the Memories, indeed, Mr. Korman.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

He died from a AAA...same as my own father at the same age. So sad. Rest in peace Harvey...we loved your work.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

One of the funniest comedians ever to this day...
I will never forget his acts along with Carol Burnett and Tim Conway.
A classic for sure, we'll miss you Harvey


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Such a sad loss. Mr Korman was a true American treasure. About a year ago, Shannon and I had the good fortune to see Harvey Korman and Tim Conway in concert. I don't think I ever laughed so hard in my life! My sides still hurt the next day!

Rest in Peace Harvey,
Doug


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

"that's *Hedley*!!!!!!!!"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I couple of clips of the genious that was harvey Korman. Enjoy!...

Blazing Saddles

History of the World, Part II

Carol Burnett Show #1

Carol Burnett Show #2

Tribute

Wow!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....OMG!!! Way too funny!!!! I used to watch The Carol Burnett show every week......and now, thanks to YouTube I can relive all the episodes. Thanks for sharing Doug!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I couple of clips of the genious that was harvey Korman. Enjoy!...
> 
> Blazing Saddles
> 
> ...


just watched the No Frills Airline and the mascara is running!
We saw Tim Conway and Don Knotts perform in Spokane a couple years ago, it was a good show.
A couple of months ago I had a root canal and they give you goggles to wear and you pick something to watch, I picked the CB show. Man, it's hard to laugh when your mouth is full of dental tools!


----------



## smashinski (May 12, 2007)

i could never figure out how he kept a straight face when he and Tim would do their skits...............and when he did finally lose it and start to laugh I already had tears running down my face from laughing so hard.....................truely one of the greatest professional comedians.................I bet he will have one of the top acts up there!!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this. I grew up on Carol Burnett. Harvey was perfect. 
Blessings


----------

